# Valet Magic - BMW M3 in white with Zaino



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to share a few finished shots of this stunning M3 Cab we had in a few weeks ago after a correction detail and then protected with Zaino to show how great white looks in terms of shine after Zaino :argie:


























































































































Robbie


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning mate :argie:, fantastic job.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice... was this with "normal" Zaino, or the new hush, hush stuff!?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

What a gorgeous car. Lovely shine on it too now robbie


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

phwoar! looks awesome


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Very nice... was this with "normal" Zaino, or the new hush, hush stuff!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


This was done with "normal" Zaino Z2 mate. :thumb:


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

+1 to the Cueball comment


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Was the nicest m3 I've seen, and in the flesh it was awesome,the paintwork was pretty tough too ;-)


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh yes, very nice indeed :thumb:..


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice
need to try zaino more


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car, fantastic work to robbie.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome car and equally as good choice of protection, can't beat it :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i have to agree with you that white does look stunning after Zaino....


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

That really is a piece of artwork! Beautiful machine and what a lovely finish!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

thats blinging there Robbie!! great work as ever.....

Happy new year to you :wave:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great job Robbie :thumb: just shows how good zaino is even on white . khalid


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great work and stunning finish.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Robbie


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice car, great finish :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks stunning, nice work, nice finish, nice car.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

If I ever get another white car I will definately be re investing in Zaino. Always looked good on my white Corsa. BM looks great mate nice work.


----------



## si_lock (Mar 7, 2010)

Those wheels are lush!


----------



## squiggs1982 (Apr 11, 2009)

nice:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dream car for me looks stunning really looks great in white IMHO great finish thanks for sharing


----------



## remagel2507 (May 2, 2011)

That looks stunning - top work , anyone know if they are HRE wheels? They do look very good on that car


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

yum yum - lovely car and a great shine...good work!


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Stunning car, stunning job and finish..... V v jealous


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

i see a white gt-r bumper here! 
can i see a write up on that since i love them!

but i also love m3's
nice work! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

daniellll.bee said:


> i see a white gt-r bumper here!
> can i see a write up on that since i love them!
> 
> but i also love m3's
> nice work! :thumb:


Heres some pics for you :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220026

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236888


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks stunning bud:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

first class job there Robbie... must get a visit soon as im going to be in your area in a few weeks!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks good that!!


----------

